# Ford 1715 Hydraulics



## skids46 (Mar 10, 2013)

I blew a hydraulic line on my 1715 front end loader. How do you tell when you've added enough hydraulic fluid to the tractor? I don't have a dip stick.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There is a dipstick. It appears to look like a breather on the top of your transmission. Pull it straight out.


----------



## skids46 (Mar 10, 2013)

I pulled the breather out and there is no dip stick. Should I be able to feel fluid with my finger in the filler hole?


----------



## skids46 (Mar 10, 2013)

Are you talking about the dipstick near the gear shift lever?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

skids46 said:


> Are you talking about the dipstick near the gear shift lever?


Yes...that's your hydraulic sump.


----------

